# Which is the best Lock Miter Bit?



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Did a search but couldn't find any posts that actually compare specific lock miter bits.

I'm making cross grain cuts in 3/4 black walnut, 24 in all (3 large boxes). I have a "George Hsu" lock miter bit that I bought on e-bay but I'm not happy with how it's cutting the walnut test samples. Either it's become dull (I've only used it on one other project), or, it's just not that great a bit. of course, it could be that it's fine and I just expect too much.

Anyway, I'm considering an (MLCS) Katana lock miter but I'd like to get some feedback from others that have experience with George Hsu bits vs the same bit in a premium brand.


Thanks,
Bob


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

RJM60 said:


> Did a search but couldn't find any posts that actually compare specific lock miter bits.
> 
> I'm making cross grain cuts in 3/4 black walnut, 24 in all (3 large boxes). I have a "George Hsu" lock miter bit that I bought on e-bay but I'm not happy with how it's cutting the walnut test samples. Either it's become dull (I've only used it on one other project), or, it's just not that great a bit. of course, it could be that it's fine and I just expect too much.
> 
> ...


 
Anyone?


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a Wood River lock miter bit. I only used once for one project. Probably never use it again. They are without a doubt the most tedious bits to setup just right. If any variable is out (material thickness, squareness) even the tiniest amount you'll see it, or hassle with the results.

What is your project? If you need mitered corners I would rather spline them than deal with that bit again. You could do blind splines, or thru splines. Either way you'd be looking at the lock joint or a spline.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

2bigfeet said:


> I have a Wood River lock miter bit. I only used once for one project. Probably never use it again. They are without a doubt the most tedious bits to setup just right. If any variable is out (material thickness, squareness) even the tiniest amount you'll see it, or hassle with the results.
> 
> What is your project? If you need mitered corners I would rather spline them than deal with that bit again. You could do blind splines, or thru splines. Either way you'd be looking at the lock joint or a spline.


 
Thanks for the input but not really what I was asking. I have no problem setting up the bit. Takes 2 samples for height, 2 for fence position and a fifth sample to check.

I was looking for comparisons betwen different brands of bits. I did find two tests that directly addressed what I was asking. In both, Whiteside finished at the top (1st and 2nd).

I've order a Whiteside bit.


Proven Woodworking Test

Fine Woodworking Test


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Not a fair test they use the so so MLCS bit, not the top of the line like the others 
*MLCS Katana top of the line like the Whiteside bits, and same with the Grizzy bits* and one or two of the others as well 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/kathome.htm
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop.../pages/review1.htm#Katana_review_Knots_anchor
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/new_katana_products.html
===



RJM60 said:


> Thanks for the input but not really what I was asking. I have no problem setting up the bit. Takes 2 samples for height, 2 for fence position and a fifth sample to check.
> 
> I was looking for comparisons betwen different brands of bits. I did find two tests that directly addressed what I was asking. In both, Whiteside finished at the top (1st and 2nd).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Robert, while the magazine testing is done by the staff they can not say they didn't know which bits they were voting on. Many can be identified just by the color or appearance. Even so I can say that I have always had excellent results with Whiteside bits. Since they can often be purchased for less than other premium brands I figure they are a good deal.

Actually BJ since MLCS owns Eagle America now they did use their premium bits.(Before the fact and not meaning to) Perhaps we should investigate running our own fair tests and publishing the results?


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought one of the el cheapo ones off EBay and a set-up template from MLCS just to see how it worked before laying out too much money on something I didn't like. It works OK, but I decided it isn't a joint I would use enough to justify buying an expensive bit for limited use. While it does make a sturdy joint so do many others. Dovetail, Box Joint, Tongue and Grove, Glue Joint and my favorite the Splined or Keyed Miter Joint just to mention a few.


----------



## Frank Loomer (Jan 23, 2011)

I have used Sommerfeld's Baby Locking Miter and the larger locking miter bit, both with great success in QS white oak but have not tried walnut yet. The Sommerfeld set sells for a lot less cost then CMT although I believe it is made by CMT. After routing 100 some feet with the large miter lock it is still sharp as new. I also have the 22 1/2 degree set for another project but haven't used it enough to report just yet. Also Sommerfeld has an adjustable set-up gauge for these bits and others that I have found to be quite helpful and time saving. Good Luck.......


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have 2 sizes of 1/2" shank MLCS bits and a smaller 1/4" shank CMT. When they are set up make a setup block for the next time.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike said:


> Actually BJ since MLCS owns Eagle America now they did use their premium bits.


Didn't know that. When did that happen?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

just saw your post ,,,NOTE,,,, the date on the PDF file(s),that's why I said it was not a fair test..  (MLCS ) Now but not then.. all PDF files have date stamps on them..  like most other doc/text files ..

*03-28-2007 and 02-28-2007

" Perhaps we should investigate running our own fair tests " I will do it if someone buys the bits 

*

Can't have to many router bits I always say 
========



Mike said:


> Robert, while the magazine testing is done by the staff they can not say they didn't know which bits they were voting on. Many can be identified just by the color or appearance. Even so I can say that I have always had excellent results with Whiteside bits. Since they can often be purchased for less than other premium brands I figure they are a good deal.
> 
> Actually BJ since MLCS owns Eagle America now they did use their premium bits.(Before the fact and not meaning to) Perhaps we should investigate running our own fair tests and publishing the results?


----------



## duck69 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm curious on these miter lock bits also. I will be starting some new projects soon and would like to try these joints. What bits seem to hold an edge and get the best cut for the money?


----------



## watson (Nov 10, 2006)

Only my 2 cents worth.
On everything I've read (and used) the bits are intended for routing with the grain, not across the grain, as in the OP's original post.

Might make a difference??


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Noel, a bit will make a clean cut or it won't. Most joints are cut on end grain.


----------

